# white baneberry ?? Help on ID please



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Can anyone help with identifying this bush/shrub. I've called it white baneberry, but after looking on line, I don't think I'm correct. Shrub is common in open areas, maybe 4-8' tall, clusters of white berries now, stems are red, simple leaf growing opposite of one another.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm thinking Grey dogwood:


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

That's it for sure, thanks.

L & O


----------

